
Ask HN: Anyone remember a lib which recreates images from colors? - fratlas
I remember a while ago a HNer posted a lib which reconstructed an image from colored shards to approximate the original. Does anyone remember it&#x27;s name?
======
dalke
Some variation of [https://rogeralsing.com/2008/12/07/genetic-programming-
evolu...](https://rogeralsing.com/2008/12/07/genetic-programming-evolution-of-
mona-lisa/) ?

[https://github.com/kiirala/approximate_image](https://github.com/kiirala/approximate_image)
and [http://kennycason.com/posts/2016-06-01-genetic-algorithm-
dra...](http://kennycason.com/posts/2016-06-01-genetic-algorithm-draw-
images.html) are similar implementations.

~~~
fratlas
It was extremely similar to this, but without the genetic evolution algo (it
was just a best guess I suppose)

